# This happened today....



## TXMissy (Aug 26, 2021)

Oh this goat. She is a nut! She is safe and sound.  I spent the afternoon making sure there would be no more roof top shenanigans.


----------



## Grant (Aug 26, 2021)

Did you have a ladder up.  Goats will climb anything.


----------



## TXMissy (Aug 26, 2021)

Grant said:


> Did you have a ladder up.  Goats will climb anything.


No. She used my chicken coop then jumped on the chicken run. I didn't think she could get on the run.  I thought she would fall off.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2021)

What an adventure! Haha, that has me laughing! My sheep may be a little more boring, but at least They aren't hopping around on my roof!


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 26, 2021)

Too early for santa..... too small for the sleigh.....  HOLY GOAT....one reason I don't have any.....


----------



## TXMissy (Aug 27, 2021)

Baymule said:


> What an adventure! Haha, that has me laughing! My sheep may be a little more boring, but at least They aren't hopping around on my roof!


Thankfully her brother is not so adventurous.  She is so funny, it's hard to get mad when she is just doing what goats do. Though I wish she would climb in her spool. It's like she only wants to climb in things she isn't allowed too. Crazy goat.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 27, 2021)

Buttercup is going to give you grey hair!  What a stinker!!!!


----------



## TXMissy (Aug 27, 2021)

animalmom said:


> Buttercup is going to give you grey hair!  What a stinker!!!!


For sure! I wonder what she is planning next.🤣🤣


----------

